# Моделизм > Обсуждение моделей: Авиация >  Junkers Ju-52/3m Змита Ананьевского

## Д.Срибный

Тип: Junkers  Ju-52/3m
Масштаб: 1:48
Производство: Revell
Автор: Змит Ананьевский

http://modelism.airforce.ru/gallery/...u-52/index.htm

----------


## Nazar

Собирал я с пару лет назад этого красавца,правда делал разведчика,с кольцевой антеной под фюзеляжем,замечательно выполненная модель-поздравляю.

----------


## Zmit

Спасибо на добром слове! Эта модель из разряда моих "долгостроев" оказалась. Почти 2,5 месяца собиралась.

----------


## Д.Срибный

> Почти 2,5 месяца собиралась.


2,5 месяца - долгострой???!!! О, счастливчик!!  :lol:

----------


## Zmit

Да нет, правда - я обычно в отпуске этим занимаюсь - за неделю удается что-нибудь сделать :roll: . А так, преимущественно ночами, вечерами поздними по чуть-чуть собиралась   :Wink:  .

----------


## VPK_Verka

> Собирал я с пару лет назад этого красавца,правда делал разведчика,с кольцевой антеной под фюзеляжем,замечательно выполненная модель-поздравляю.


С кольцевой антенной не разведчик был, а «тральщик»  короче он мины противокорабельные разминировал.   :Wink:

----------


## Александр II

Классно смотрится!

--------------
Александр.

----------

